# My new favorite cosmetics subscription box Service!!



## cjmon (Mar 25, 2019)

Good day
Just want everyone to know of this site I've found 
The Ultimate Beauty Box | benisuppy.com – Beni Supply
I have friends there that i wanted to return some favors.
If you don't mind
Otherwise have a nice day and good luck to everybody.


----------



## jessica15 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi there, I never tried before, I will give her chance


----------

